# Datei über FTP mit Batch öffnen



## Johannes7146 (25. November 2009)

Ist es Möglich über eine Batchdatei ein Datei zu öffnen?
Habe einfach mal folgendes Probiert, aber es funktionierte natürlich nicht:


```
mspaint ftp://user:pw@server.tld/ordner/datei.jpg
```


----------



## Johannes7146 (25. November 2009)

Alles klar, habs schon...

Dashier hat mir geholfen:
http://www.axel-hahn.de/axel/page_compi/bat_ftp.htm


----------

